# Looking for fishing partner...



## river_walleye (Mar 13, 2000)

No I didn't misplace mine.... I'm new to salmon and steelhead fishing and am looking for someone who would like to take a fellow angler someone under their wing and show them the ropes or someone wanting to learn along with me by trial and error. I use both fly gear and spinning gear, and am willing to drive. Any takers?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

If you're available on Mondays and don't weigh 400 pounds, I'll take you down a river.

Let's see if we can't change your name to "River_Steel" 

My schedule gets pretty tight in October, but once I iced a few deer, I'm ready to fish

Nothing against large guys, but I row for my fish.


----------



## Fish Daddy (Jan 24, 2002)

I love to fish, but have not had much time to fish this year. Planning to go more this fall. I have fished the Ausable for years and always enjoy company, need help landing fish also. The salmon run is just getting started and the steelhead will follow. Fall is the best time of year.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

River_Walleye, thanks for the nice PM

I fish all styles. Whatever works. I love running plugs, if the section of river allows it. Spawn, wigglers, waxies......
As far as fly-fishing, I'm still a novice. Perhaps you can show me a trick or 2.
I fish all over the State. East/West, matters not. Through this site, I get reports from all over. My travels are based on these reports. 

A few of us also fish the piers and beaches. It would be a pleasure to have you along. 
Have spawn, will travel..... LOL

Keep an eye on the threads. Everyone is always welcome to join us. As you get to know more guys on this site, you'll have more partners than time.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

river walleye, if you would like to see some salmon around here or steelhead later on let me know. i am more than willing to give all the support i can. i have a place just outside wellston so i am centrally located and also fish by boat on the big manistee. i will send you a p.m.. this goes for anyone.if you would like to fish lets go. i do like to have a drink now and then but generally its not a drunk fest. in my boat we dont have a weight limit.

oh, shoeman..... nice one!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sorry Darrin..  
You are the reason I raised the bar. Last year it was 3

This new boat should give you enough room. In the old one, you wouldn't even get a leg in... lol

No offense.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

Hey, isn't this some kind of biased, discrimination type thing, and lawsuitable?


----------



## grumpy-one (Jul 9, 2002)

have a place in the wolf lake area and will be spending the first week of october up there by myself. would welcome some fishing company.

polarbear & shoeman= never fished the big m. by boat. if in the area the first week of oct. and are looking for someone to fish with i would like to give it a try. several yrs ago i treated my son & self to a float thru the fly only section. that was the start of my fishing for salmon . since then got hooked on steelies.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

salmon are starting to look like skiunks by then. usually we can find some decent fish to fish. we usually fish early in the season. down low on the p.m. i will be happy to have you out then. but most likely all or most of all the fish will be on the gravel by then. with good rain and cooler weather the steelhead might sneak in a little early. the boat would work for them then but not so good for fish on the gravel. to limited. and anywere there is good gravel you can walk to it.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

River Walleye, consider this outing too. There will be plenty of faces to meet all fishing different methods. Even if you don't catch fish I'm sure you will learn something and have a good time doing it.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=21873

PS. I fish the Big Man but won't be up until the outing above but mostly for the youth hunt. Then I won't get out until probably November but you are welcome to hook up with me.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

ralf... what you don't like big guys.... we have feelings too...


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

river_walleye,

I'm not working now (laid off) so I have all the time in the world, just have to get past the Mrs. first, lol. I was thinking about heading over to the PM sometime during next week, monday, tuesday, or wedneday. Maybe the lower streches, not sure, it's still trout season. Let me know


F4S
Dale


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Maybe if you big guys could slim down like me, he would take you along!


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

With the slimming down part.
More PT


----------



## fatboy (May 8, 2002)

hey now ! maybe us fat guy's just have us a little outing ourselves and have it catered.


----------

